# Training for Sparring by Master Chen Zhaokui (Chen Style Taijiquan)



## Xue Sheng (Dec 12, 2007)

Chen Zhaokui (18th generation Chen Family) was the son of Chen Fake (17th Generation) and the Father of Chen You (19th Generation). 

*Training for Sparring by Master Chen Zhaokui *
http://www.nardis.com/cqzsparring.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 12, 2007)

Just one addition

Chen Zhaokui (1928-1981)


----------



## tberkery (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, my name is Tom and I learned some of a short form of what I was told was Chen style Tai Chi while I was in Oneonta NY this past summer. 
I was not around long enough to learn any martial application from the form, but I would be interested in anyone's thoughts on how/ where to apply martial application into the form. How do I do Faijing? What is the purpose of Faijing? When do you strike in the form, and when do you not? Are there any basic underlying principles that I can learn? 


Thank you very much for anyone's help, I greatly appreciate it.

Tom


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the links Xue!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2008)

tberkery said:


> Hi, my name is Tom and I learned some of a short form of what I was told was Chen style Tai Chi while I was in Oneonta NY this past summer.
> I was not around long enough to learn any martial application from the form, but I would be interested in anyone's thoughts on how/ where to apply martial application into the form. How do I do Faijing? What is the purpose of Faijing? When do you strike in the form, and when do you not? Are there any basic underlying principles that I can learn?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Probably not what you want to hear but you need to train the form for awhile first. Concentrate on it, relax in it and get the postures correct before you worry about applications and fajing in taijiquan. Without correct posture, focus and relaxation fajing will not work.


----------



## East Winds (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes, Good links Xue Sheng, thanks

Best wishes


----------



## marlon (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you XS...much appreciated

marlon


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Jun 25, 2008)

So did anyone notice that the advice given was waaaaaay different from the usual party line on taiji usage? Is what Chen Zhao-kui said in accordance with the Yang style classics or not?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2008)

Formosa Neijia said:


> So did anyone notice that the advice given was waaaaaay different from the usual party line on taiji usage?



Yup, ain't it great :EG:



Formosa Neijia said:


> Is what Chen Zhao-kui said in accordance with the Yang style classics or not?


 
Why would it have to be in accordance with anything Yang? Chen Zhao Kui was 18th generation Chen family and a son of Chen Fake 

But then I may not be the best to answer this, I have studied some Chen and my Yang Lineage comes form Tung Ying Chieh and we have 2 fast forms so fast and slow are trained.

I would get into more of how those came into existance but I do not want the Yang Lineage war that might come out of it. I got into this once on the Yang site and it was not pretty. If you are interested I will PM you.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Jun 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Why would it have to be in accordance with anything Yang?



True, but asking this is an interesting way to spark a discussion. That's what I was doing-- stirring the pot. I agree that the Yang classics are mainly for the Yang and yang-derivative styles. But they did come form chen style, at least in part.

The styles differ but in some ways they are very similar. And martially speaking, their historical usage was a bit different from the common perception. consider this:

"In 1923 I began the study of Taijiquan from Chen Weiming in Shanghai.   Master Chen and his own teacher, Yang Chengfu were just the same. *They loved to  use ward-off and press to advance and attack*."

http://www.nardis.com/~twchan/ph.html

Here we have evidence of the Yang family not practicing passive taiji push hands. different ffom the common perception.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2008)

Formosa Neijia said:


> True, but asking this is an interesting way to spark a discussion. That's what I was doing-- stirring the pot. I agree that the Yang classics are mainly for the Yang and yang-derivative styles. But they did come form chen style, at least in part.
> 
> The styles differ but in some ways they are very similar. And martially speaking, their historical usage was a bit different from the common perception. consider this:
> 
> ...


 
They most certainly have their root in Chen style and if we could only see what the original Yang looked like I am guessing you would see a lot more similarities. But allegedly Yang Jainhou changed it a bit and he was Yang Chengfus teacher who changed it as well so much of the obvious Chen stuff was gone by the time Yang Chengfu started teaching, after Yang Shaohou died. 

But Yang Chengfu may have been working towards returning some of this to Yang and I believe he was. The first fast form from Tung Ying Chieh comes directly form discussions he had with Yang Chengfu.

So would Yang Chengfu agreed or disagreed with Chen Zhao Kui? I am currently of the belief that he may have agreed a lot more than the current Yang family would like to admit.


----------

